# face washing



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone else's little fluffbutt absolutely HATE getting their face washed. It takes two of us to do it as Sammy wriggles around so much. Just about to wash my Sammy's face now and i'm pretty sure I'll end up soaked


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I lay them on the countertop on top of a cozy fleece blanket, have their favorite chicken treats ready, don't let the water run too strong as I figure they get scared with the noise and I don't run the water on their faces, I use my hands only. It takes longer (5min) but they handle it. Plus I keep telling them how much of a good boy they are. Never force them to stay still even if you have to let it go and try again. 
That's how I do and I hope it helps you somehow. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

boo hates it too. I have him in the sink and use a measuring cup with water to wet and rinse that seems to work better than the faucet hose. But I agree, it is not my favorite thing to do!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Dominic said:


> I lay them on the countertop on top of a cozy fleece blanket, have their favorite chicken treats ready, don't let the water run too strong as I figure they get scared with the noise and I don't run the water on their faces, I use my hands only. It takes longer (5min) but they handle it. Plus I keep telling them how much of a good boy they are. Never force them to stay still even if you have to let it go and try again.
> That's how I do and I hope it helps you somehow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I Like this Way In the ABove Post Seems Calming.
Nickee In Pa*


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Bella HATES it  but we get through it. I out her on a towel on the counter. We use the waterless shampoo with Cotten balls, wash cloth and a small soft bristle tooth brush. I don't do it everyday as I should.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I might try and lay him on the countertop I have to do that to brush him. I just wet his wee eyes with cottonball pads and wash him with spa lavish and brush through. He hates it though.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

All three of mine hate it hate it hate it!!!! Of course when they see the washcloth come out they all run away to hide, but of course the cat just loves it!!! Go figure................


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I wash Daisy's face using a warm washcloth. I fold it in quarters, wet it with very warm water, wring it out and lay the whole square over her little face. Something about the warm cloth. She just about melts. Then I wash her little face, her little eyes and wipe her ears. I get the cloth very warm so it will still be warm for her after I carry the cloth from the bathroom to the bed. Then, I put her ponytail up all the time singing to her and telling her how much her Mommie loves her and that there will never be one minute of her life that I don't absolutely adore her.!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I will refer you to my post: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/142241-grooming-ninja.html 

LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol oh yes that was a funny post!!!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie hate baths period! he'll stay mad at me for at least a day after each bath. I also use a soft bristle toothbrush on his face and johnsons baby shampoo. He gets rinsed with the hand held shower head, his body he doesn't mind but once we get to rinsing his face he is a bit of a struggle but I can handle him. And of course any bath he gets is a bath for me too as I end up just as wet as he does.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

I hold the pup under a running shower for his face wash. His chest gets a bit wet but that's okay. If for some reason i don't want his chest/front getting wet i put him in a towel. So face under shower, then blueberry facial scrub, then rinse under running shower. Viola. 

Usually once a week right inbtwn his full bathing which is about every 10-14 days.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

I use one of those picnic looking plastic mustard bottles filled with water to wet/rinse. Henry doesn't seem to mind it. He hates getting the faucet or sprayer to the face though.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The mustard bottle is a great idea! I will try that this weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Hey Laura, where do u get the Spa Lavish at? Ive heard that was a good product. I hear everyone talking about different things to use but i dont know where to go to buy it. Thanks!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Cici used to hate it, but now she tolerates it lol. I used cotton balls instead though because she doesn't like the feeling of water directly on her face I guess, so a wet cotton ball rubbed on her face gets all the hair wet, then I use spa lavish like other members had recommended, and rinse by squeezing water from the cotton balls. I admire all the little fluffs that let their mommies actually wash their face without it having to be a battle lol Cici will try anything she can to escape while I'm getting the stuff ready. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace isn't fond of his face being involved. He's a champ at bathing combing anything else to do with grooming even his top knot.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I ordered my Spa Lavish online -amazon. I haven't found it locally.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

little+bella said:


> Hey Laura, where do u get the Spa Lavish at? Ive heard that was a good product. I hear everyone talking about different things to use but i dont know where to go to buy it. Thanks!


 
Hey there, I got it on Amazon, had it ages now and we still have loads left. He's getting better with the face washing thankfully.


----------

